# Storage Cases for MFD's



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

I have a Simrad NSS evo3 12" MFD. Right now, I have it in a Pelican case that is kind of tight fitting (and heavy). A friend keeps his 12" Lowrance MFD in a Plano Guide Series Reel Case. I ordered one, but the Simrad will not fit (who knew the Simrad 12" would be bigger than the Lowrance 12"?). I'd like to find a nice, padded, light weight case to store my Simrad when not in use. Any suggestions?


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

I store mine in a Sam's Club cold bag.


----------



## bcblues (Apr 10, 2018)

How about a laptop sleeve?


----------



## Kirc (Jan 18, 2020)

I have the hardcase made by Seahorse,....dont know the weight difference but I'm super pleased with it

Yes, the Plano boxes are also very nice have a number of them for reels (and the large OD extendable rod tube) when traveling, . Plano are no where near as secure as the Seahorse though, In addition to the normal latch, the Seahorse has the optional use of a locking mechanism, nice padding also, very protected.


----------



## Gaudy (May 10, 2020)

Kirc said:


> I have the hardcase made by Seahorse,....dont know the weight difference but I'm super pleased with it
> 
> Yes, the Plano boxes are also very nice have a number of them for reels (and the large OD extendable rod tube) when traveling, . Plano are no where near as secure as the Seahorse though, In addition to the normal latch, the Seahorse has the optional use of a locking mechanism, nice padding also, very protected.


Which model Seahorse case do you use for your 12" Simrad EVO?


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

The Harbor Freight Pelican knock-offs might be an option. Not sure if any lighter, though. Have you looked at some padded laptop computer cases? I use a Gill for a tackle bag. It has a padded section that would protect the unit, plus hold other gear, too.


----------



## Kirc (Jan 18, 2020)

Gaudy said:


> Which model Seahorse case do you use for your 12" Simrad EVO?


 i have a smaller Raymarine Axiom in the Seahorse, your going to have to look them up and see whats available


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Here's one DB:

RTIC Waterproof Hard Cases - Perfect protection for your gear. (rticoutdoors.com)


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Yep those Harbor Freight boxes are had to beat for the money. I have one and it’s very solid. I also have a Nanuk and it’s better than all of them IMO. And for a whole lot less.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks, everyone. I found this reel case at BPS ($49). It's a tad larger than the Plano case, and the Simrad seems to fit just fine.


----------



## bcblues (Apr 10, 2018)

Looks like it was purpose-built! Nice find!


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

DB you know you just cost me $ with this thread. Now I'm going to get one for my Simrad 12"  . Used to just wrap it in a towel when it wasn't mounted on the boat.

Might want to look into this so the unit does not walk away if you're parked somewhere and you're not right next to the boat:
E-LOCK® - Universal Electronics Lock – DuraSafe (durasafelocks.com)


----------

